# roller pigeons



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

I have roller pigeons and Iranian high flyers and when i let the birds out to fly around the loft they are up in the air flying for about 10 to 15 minutes and then they land on a electricity pole and they just stay there, how can i keep them up in the air flying longer?


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

How old are your Iranian Highflyers?
What time of the day do you let them out and how often?
When, what and how long before you let them out do you feed the birds?


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Your bird's behaviors reflects the your behavior.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

yellowking said:


> Your bird's behaviors reflects the your behavior.


What do you mean, yellowking?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Make sure you regulate their feed and fly them before you feed them. Try to let them out at the same time. I either fly my birds in the morning when I dont work or at 4:30 when I come home from work. They get used to a routine. And by the way they might be molting. My birds are molting and the hawks are horrible, so they get very little flying time these days.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Charis said:


> What do you mean, yellowking?


I mean that your birds actions are reflected by how you manage your birds.

How you train, feed, etc.

I mean that it is impossible to answer palomo's question because we don't know what he is doing with his birds. How he is training them, how he is feeding them, etc. 

That is why my answer to a broad question is that just keep in mind that whatever you do, your bird's actions depends on you you manage your birds. This could be positive or negative. Maybe you are giving your bird too much love and your birds are spoil. Or maybe you are not giving them proper discipline and your birds are taking advantage of you.


----------

